# Having a baby in Canada



## andyfv (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,
we are moving to Toronto next year from the UK.
Has anyone given birth in Canada with no family and friends in this new country. How well did you cope and what difficulties did you encounter.
Thanks for sharing your experiences.
Andy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

andyfv said:


> Hi,
> we are moving to Toronto next year from the UK.
> Has anyone given birth in Canada with no family and friends in this new country. How well did you cope and what difficulties did you encounter.
> Thanks for sharing your experiences.
> Andy


It doesn't follow that having no friends or family in Canada will result in difficulties. Certainly you would have no family/friends support system but that's not insurmountable. After the mother returns home from hospital she will receive nursing visits until she's fully recovered. Keep in mind that, while immigrating/giving birth are both very stressful experiences, tens of thousands do it each year and millions have done it over the past two hundred years and so can you,


----------

